# Am I close to labour



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

I am now 36+2.  Two days ago I was having really bad period pains at night and then same again last night, although not as regular.  Over these two days I have suddenly found walking and moving so much harder.  I was diagnosed with SPD about two months ago, but now I can hardly walk.

I have also been opening my bowels almost every time i go to the toilet  (soory for gory details).  I assume these pains are the baby engaging.

I am not due to visit the obs until wednesday but the swelling in my feet and ankles have increased and I am getting headaches worse than ususal.  do you think i need to go earlier.  i may pop in tomorrow and speak to tthe physio about crutches as i can't go anywhere at all at the moment.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, it is possible that you are heading for labour but it may just be that your baby is now engaged and has moved down. Sometimes people suffering with spd have a brief relief when the babys head is engaged as it heps you pelvis to be more stable but some don't.

It may be worth speaking to the physio, anything they can help you with is a bonus.

If you are worried about the swelling and headaches you should definately speak to the hospital asap, they may just ask you to go in and be assessed.

Take care x


----------

